# Looking for Fine folk figures



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get Fine folk figures from? A Google search turned up warrior run but I got no answer via email.


Thanks,
John


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Are these the people you are looking for?

http://www.slmonline.com/


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I purchased 40 figures from him directly at Just Plain Folk I received them within 3 weeks in perfect condition and well packaged. I highly recommend them as they look wonderfull and well detailed.


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. However these are the ones I'm after http://www.warriorrunlocoworks.com/finefolk.php


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Believe you can get them from here!! Unpainted you have to type in fine folk figures in the search bar. Regal 

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/prodList.asp


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Thems the ones! Thank you sir, just ordered the collection!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

glad I could be of help to you! Regal


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm told that Ozark Miniatures is selling those figures. You might contact them and check on that.


----------



## mnpfulb (Jun 21, 2011)

FineFolks are distributed by Ozark Minitures for me. I am the original manufacture. If for some reason they don't have what you want, contact me direct as I do have some stock of all the current figures. 

Mike Pfulb
Mike's backshop


----------

